# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Вместе не работают под 7-кой 7.7 и 8

## liros

Всем привет!! Есть просьба. Установил 8-ку. Система 7. С эмулем. Пытался установить и 7.7. Переносил данные из 7.7 в 8-ку. Перенос, как всегда желает лучшего. Клиенты перенеслись, но и то без расчетных счетов. Приходится вручную все набивать. В чистую 8-ку. И надо, чтобы вместе работали 7.7 и 8-ка. А не получается. Либо одна либо другая. Слышал про 7.7, которая не требует эмулятора ключа, но где ее накопать не знаю. Может кто поможет. Бегать от компа к компу неудобно. На ноутбуке 7.7 под ХП на стационарном 8-ка под 7-мы виндами. Помогите решить эту проблему. С неизбежным злом по ручному вводу проводок да всего уже смирился.

----------


## sinjevla

Пользуйтесь лицензионным ПО. 
Обратитесь к специалистам.

----------


## avddev

А в разделе 7.7  платформу уже эмулированную не пробовал скачать и базу перенести со второго компа и все проблемы решаться. А насчет вместе не работают это бред. Все нормально работает на 1 машине, даже на 7 винде и 64 разрядной системе.

----------


## qqq111qqq

если windows 7, то кинуть этот файл в базу 7.7 : OrdNoChk.prm
Внутри этот файл пустой.

---------- Post added at 11:43 ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 ----------

windows 7 и 1с 7.7 конфликтуют

----------


## dgoel

> если windows 7, то кинуть этот файл в базу 7.7 : OrdNoChk.prm
> Внутри этот файл пустой.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 ----------
> 
> windows 7 и 1с 7.7 конфликтуют


Под эмулем полет нормальный, хотя конечно некий изврат в это присутствует.

----------

